# 70's era car for Buckeye fans



## DTI356 (Jan 3, 2008)

ACY (Akron, Canton and Youngstown) ACF centerflow











Added steel wheels and body mounted Kadee 820's

It will do interchange with my DT&I railroad.

Brian B.
DT&I 1980ish


----------



## Tom Thornton (Nov 18, 2008)

Nice looking hopper. Do you use shims with the KD's? I have asked the question on the beginners forum.

Tom Thornton


----------



## DTI356 (Jan 3, 2008)

Tom,

Thanks, and good question.

The short answer is yes, I do shim the coupler - you can see it in the picture below (I use a .06 thick styrene plastic piece)
But it should also be noted I lower the car by removing the piece the trucks ride on and replace it with my own concoction....it lowers the car by a good 1/16-1/8 of an inch.

I decided when I started in 1/29 that I needed a coupler height gage like I used in 'O' scale (my previous Model RR life) - this can also be seen in the picture below.

But, nobody makes one for 1/29.......so I made my own. I didn't want a 1/32 gage since it's height would be approx. 1/10 off.

I know my equipment will probably not mate up with others - if they use the Kadee gauge one height gage....that's ok, I probably won't use my stuff other than on my layout.











I hope this helps,
Brian B
DT&I 1980ish


----------



## Tom Thornton (Nov 18, 2008)

Thanks Brian thats what I was looking for. I hate the look of the shim and have wondered why the KD gauge is the way it is. I think I might start to change things. Thanks.

Tom Thornton


----------

